
Gmail Will Now Support CSS Media Queries - rodriguezcommaj
http://googleappsdeveloper.blogspot.com/2016/09/your-emails-optimized-for-every-screen-with-responsive-design.html
======
Maxious
Hope it's not related....

[http://mashable.com/2016/09/14/gmail-
outage-1/](http://mashable.com/2016/09/14/gmail-outage-1/)
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/3120644/gmail-outage-for-
busi...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/3120644/gmail-outage-for-business-
users-continues-over-12-hours-later.html)

------
gjolund
I don't know a single start up that actually builds their own html emails.

It is a part of the industry that has been entirely replaced by services,
similar to web hosting.

~~~
blowski
I freelanced for an ecommerce startup coding all their emails from scratch.
Their marketing was built around very dynamic, complex emails that were pretty
much impossible to template.

------
dkonofalski
This is going to be a welcome change. Especially since this will work exactly
like the old IE fallbacks. I'll be keeping an eye on which organizations use
these in their emails and which don't. :)

~~~
andrei_says_
Could you elaborate on the fallbacks? Possibly with a reference?

~~~
dkonofalski
Email hasn't exactly kept up with web standards for a few reasons, but mostly
because Microsoft Outlook decided to use Microsoft Word as the rendering
engine for email instead of a web browser. For the longest time, emails were
built using tables and, for the most part, still continue to be constructed
using tables. Some HTML elements are fine but there's nothing that works
really consistently well to make sure that your emails show up the same way in
Outlook as they do in webmail clients or other desktop email clients. The
solution up until now has been to include all this extra stuff in a section of
the email and then trick Outlook into reading a simplified version of the
email while still allowing other email clients to read the full version. It's
basically a trick that lets you do some of the fancier stuff in email while
making sure that the content is at least readable by people using Outlook,
even if they don't see the fancy stuff.

This same situation happened on the web for Internet Explorer. Nearly every
modern browser supported a set of standards that IE just wouldn't deal well
with and so people did the same thing and made the websites work for all the
other browsers and then used various tricks to get IE to play nice. Media
Queries on the web were one such case. IE couldn't really deal with them and
so people would make media queries for their sites and then create separate
styles just for IE. It was a huge pain. I'm just curious to see how this
extends now that we're back to a change like this in email. Outlook is now
web-based and Microsoft is way better at keeping up with the rest of the
industry but I can't help but think that there are still crowds of people
using older versions of Outlook.

------
mark212
I know I speak for everyone in saying how delighted we are that the spam email
we never signed up for and can't unsubscribe from (and never open) will be
better looking on our phones.

Thanks Google!

~~~
UlyssesSKrunk
...if you're getting spam, then you signed up for it. I know this because I
use gmail and don't get spam, or at least if I do it's always automatically
filtered so I never ever see it.

Maybe it's more a problem with how you use email if that's an issue you have.

~~~
kencausey
Sorry but it's not so simple. I have two GMail accounts. One I use primarily
as work/tech email list related stuff and there I get close to zero spam. The
other is connected to a Youtube channel where I used to post gaming content
and in general I use the second GMail account for gaming-related purposes.
While it has improved somewhat recently for quite a while I was getting around
10-20 spam emails a day. Perhaps you can argue that I signed up for the spam
by giving my email address to others. But the spam was clearly unrelated to
anything I had ever requested.

Of course my 'anecdata' is no better than yours.

~~~
dbbk
You are aware there's a button for marking emails as spam?

~~~
kencausey
Yes, and perhaps I missed the OP's point. I never said the spam I got did not
get put in the spam folder.

------
Grangar
Yeah, that's really nice, but as long as other email clients still are ie6
equivalent as far as support goes you can't really rely on this.

~~~
Kihashi
Whenever I've seen the topic of email formatting come up on /r/webdev, et al.
people cite mobile Gmail as being one of the most problematic clients to
design for. Hopefully this will be at least a little bit helpful in that
regard.

------
mikedemarais
emails suck just a little bit less now

------
lexhaynes
Wow. Finally!

